# Amtrak Excursion in the works? Follow up to the Amtrak Autumn Express



## Mike77E9 (Jul 21, 2014)

Was just curious if anyone has heard any rumblings about Amtrak repeating what they did last fall with the Autumn Express? Would be pretty nice if they offered another rare-mileage route after a highly successful AXP!


----------



## AmtrakBlue (Jul 21, 2014)

I'm guessing we won't hear anything till August which, I believe, is when the Autumn Express was announced last year.


----------



## Acela150 (Jul 21, 2014)

Just a tid bit. The lunch bags did say 1st Annual. BTW they're sweet lunch bags.

Sent from my iPhone using Amtrak Forum


----------



## CHamilton (Jul 21, 2014)

Acela150 said:


> Just a tid bit. The lunch bags did say 1st Annual. BTW they're sweet lunch bags.


Yes, they are, but they actually say "Autumn Express Inaugural." Maybe they were thinking every four years, like a presidential inaugural


----------



## Acela150 (Jul 22, 2014)

Thanks for the correction Charlie! I knew it said something to the effect. The staff was great! Even the NS crew seemed to enjoy running PAX equipment!


----------



## railiner (Jul 22, 2014)

It was a great trip! I saved my lunchbag, too. A nice little souvenir.

I would actually be surprised if they did not repeat the excursion, although based on the survey they took afterward, I was hoping to see a different "rare mileage route" for this year's excursion....


----------



## Mike77E9 (Jul 22, 2014)

railiner said:


> It was a great trip! I saved my lunchbag, too. A nice little souvenir.
> 
> I would actually be surprised if they did not repeat the excursion, although based on the survey they took afterward, I was hoping to see a different "rare mileage route" for this year's excursion....



I'm hoping for another 'Rare Mileage' route for their excursion if they do repeat it. The price was right for this one, let's hope another one is in the works!

However, I wouldn't be surprised if they did another rare mileage route somewhere else in the country. I know it's selfish to want something else in the northeast, but i can understand them trying something somewhere else like out of Chicago or California.


----------



## jis (Jul 22, 2014)

It would be nice if they could do Hudson Valley this year. From NYP up the east bank to Tivoli then up and across the Hudson to Selkirk and then down the River Line on the west bank down to Newark and back to New York. A bit more challenging in terms of motive power, in that to get back to New York they will need to change to or add on electric power.

The other one that would be neat is Newark to Harrisburg via Bethlehem and Reading, and back via the Trenton Cutoff.


----------



## Ryan (Jul 22, 2014)

Those would be great, as would a WAS-Baltimore (Camden Yard)-Frederick-Point of Rocks-WAS loop, using the MARC Camden and Brunswick lines and the Old Main.


----------



## Green Maned Lion (Jul 22, 2014)

Why not Stroudsburg to Salamanca?


----------



## rrdude (Jul 22, 2014)

Old Main loop would be GREAT,


----------



## benjibear (Sep 4, 2014)

Well August came and gone with nothing announced. Did I miss something?


----------



## Thirdrail7 (Sep 4, 2014)

benjibear said:


> Well August came and gone with nothing announced. Did I miss something?


No. You did not because of right now, there is nothing to officially announce.

Keep a sharp watch over the next few weeks though, as there is a "heartbeat."


----------



## AmtrakBlue (Sep 4, 2014)

Thirdrail7 said:


> benjibear said:
> 
> 
> > Well August came and gone with nothing announced. Did I miss something?
> ...


Thanks for the heads up.


----------



## Railroad Bill (Sep 4, 2014)

There needs to be an AU Alarm Signal sent out so that we can take over a car like last time


----------



## the_traveler (Sep 4, 2014)

Railroad Bill said:


> There needs to be an AU Alarm Signal sent out so that we can take over a car like last time


There is! As soon someone hears something, it's posted - and we jump on it!


----------



## JoeBas (Sep 5, 2014)

Mica will go ape.

Imagine all the cranberry juice this train could have paid for!!!


----------



## AmtrakBlue (Sep 5, 2014)

JoeBas said:


> Mica will go ape.
> 
> Imagine all the cranberry juice this train could have paid for!!!


Maybe the money saved by eliminating the cranberry juice is paying for the excursion train.


----------



## jis (Sep 5, 2014)

I understand the excursion train has to pay for itself. Otherwise it will not happen.


----------



## Bob Dylan (Sep 5, 2014)

Wasn't last years "Yankee Special" an overwhelming success? Amtrak could probably run a couple of "Leaf Peeper Specials" ( with Ocean View as a Special Fare) and rake in the dough!


----------



## JoeBas (Sep 5, 2014)

jis said:


> I understand the excursion train has to pay for itself. Otherwise it will not happen.


Even if it does, what will he have to say about a bunch of foam-obsessed rich people riding around on a huge circular land cruise eating wine and drinking cheese on a taxpayer funded vehicle in this time of austerity???


----------



## the_traveler (Sep 5, 2014)

He may have to go to the private Congressional Dining Car (I meant Dining Room) and have a $100 hamburger served on china and some champagne!


----------



## Bob Dylan (Sep 5, 2014)

While accompanied by his entourage, er staff that make Large Government Salaries and Bennies for serving the King, er Congress Critter!!

Maybe he'll hold a hearing about waste and abuse in the Congressional Budget??


----------



## JoeBas (Sep 5, 2014)

jimhudson said:


> While accompanied by his entourage, er staff that make Large Government Salaries and Bennies for serving the King, er Congress Critter!!
> 
> Maybe he'll hold a hearing about waste and abuse in the Congressional Budget??


Woah woah woah. Now that's just crazy talk.


----------



## Mike77E9 (Sep 8, 2014)

Can't wait to see what Amtrak has in store for us!


----------



## uz1 (Sep 11, 2014)

If a 2014 amtrak fall foliage trip would be available, I think it would have been offered by now. I thought the 2013 trips out of Philly was a great success. Anyone have insight behind the scenes on if attempts were made on a 2014 trip, but it just wasn't successful. I can think of many reasons why things just didn't pan out.


----------



## AmtrakBlue (Sep 11, 2014)

Thirdrail7 said:


> benjibear said:
> 
> 
> > Well August came and gone with nothing announced. Did I miss something?
> ...





uz1 said:


> If a 2014 amtrak fall foliage trip would be available, I think it would have been offered by now. I thought the 2013 trips out of Philly was a great success. Anyone have insight behind the scenes on if attempts were made on a 2014 trip, but it just wasn't successful. I can think of many reasons why things just didn't pan out.


I wouldn't count it out yet based on Thirdrail7's post.


----------



## Lori (Sep 11, 2014)

Hopefully they will do it again! We loved it last year! Please let us know if anyone hears any news!


----------



## railiner (Sep 12, 2014)

uz1 said:


> If a 2014 amtrak fall foliage trip would be available, I think it would have been offered by now. I thought the 2013 trips out of Philly was a great success. Anyone have insight behind the scenes on if attempts were made on a 2014 trip, but it just wasn't successful. I can think of many reasons why things just didn't pan out.


Does anyone remember how many day's there were last year, before that trip was announced?


----------



## AmtrakBlue (Sep 12, 2014)

It was announced in August last year (you can google it for the date).


----------



## railiner (Sep 13, 2014)

AmtrakBlue said:


> It was announced in August last year (you can google it for the date).


Well then in that case....it doesn't look very optimistic for a repeat for this year....

Although, once announced, it sold out in record time.....so who knows..... :unsure:


----------



## AmtrakBlue (Sep 13, 2014)

railiner said:


> AmtrakBlue said:
> 
> 
> > It was announced in August last year (you can google it for the date).
> ...


I'm wondering if the delay in announcing it is due to the fact that they sold out so quickly last year.


----------



## railiner (Sep 14, 2014)

AmtrakBlue said:


> railiner said:
> 
> 
> > AmtrakBlue said:
> ...


What purpose would that serve?

Last year, after the first train sold out, they had enough time to schedule and sell a second train for the next day....


----------



## bobnjulie (Sep 17, 2014)

They just posted that the Great Dome car will be on the Adriondack this fall.


----------



## Ryan (Sep 30, 2014)

According to George Pitz on Facebook:



> November 8 and 9 Amtrak Autumn Express originates Philadelphia runs Highline then ex-RDG to Harrisburg, wye at Rockville and return to Philadelphia same route. Additional info/pricing on Amtrak.com soon.


Get ready, folks!


----------



## Bob Dylan (Sep 30, 2014)

Good for our East Coast friends, bad for flyover country! Book it Early folks, it'll be a Hot Ticket!!


----------



## mignyc (Sep 30, 2014)

wow!


----------



## afigg (Sep 30, 2014)

RyanS said:


> According to George Pitz on Facebook:
> 
> 
> 
> > November 8 and 9 Amtrak Autumn Express originates Philadelphia runs Highline then ex-RDG to Harrisburg, wye at Rockville and return to Philadelphia same route. Additional info/pricing on Amtrak.com soon.


Today, Amtrak announced a 3-day sale through October 2 for discount fares between PHL and WAS, BAL, NYP, BOS for travel from November 4 to 20. Coincidence? Doubt it, if the Facebook report is correct. Nov. 8 & 9 is also still in the Double Days AGR period, so people can rack up AGR points traveling on the NEC to Philly as well.


----------



## Mike77E9 (Sep 30, 2014)

This trip sounds absolutely EPIC!!! I hope this is all true!!!


----------



## Barciur (Sep 30, 2014)

I sincerely hope this time it leaves after 9 so that I can get there on my first Keystone from Lancaster!


----------



## neroden (Oct 1, 2014)

The ex-READING!

Um! I think some local rail advocates should be on board to advocate permanent corridor service along that route! (It deserves it!)

(This is actually tempting, even though I'd need to spend two nights in Philly. I have friends in the area though...)


----------



## railiner (Oct 1, 2014)

No mention yet on Amtrak's website....I called 'Julie', got connected to a res agent, she 'checked' and said it was not running this year.....

So either they are 'keeping it a secret' until some such time, or they are not running it....

I'll try to keep posted, as I want to be on it for sure, if it runs.....


----------



## Mike77E9 (Oct 1, 2014)

George Pitz over on the Facebook groups states he has a good source on this and is supposedly true. I guess that remains to be seen


----------



## AmtrakBlue (Oct 1, 2014)

Despite the problems in OH & IND, I'm looking forward to my own Autumn "Express". Looks like the fall folliage in NY is going to be great for my westbound LSL trip this weekend. SInce I'm connecting to 3, which has been held most days for 49, I'm going to relax and enjoy the ride...the first day.


----------



## railiner (Oct 1, 2014)

I think for a lot of us, the "leaf peeping" is secondary to the opportunity to ride rare mileage at a very reasonable fare...


----------



## Barciur (Oct 1, 2014)

Speaking of fares, do you guys think they will be similar to last year? or more expensive since it sold out in record time?


----------



## ronkstevens (Oct 1, 2014)

railiner said:


> I think for a lot of us, the "leaf peeping" is secondary to the opportunity to ride rare mileage at a very reasonable fare...


I wouldn't say that the "leaf peeping" exists on this route like it did on last year's route. I would say that it is about the rare mileage. Unfortunately I missed last year's event, so I hope to get a ticket this year


----------



## AmtrakBlue (Oct 1, 2014)

railiner said:


> I think for a lot of us, the "leaf peeping" is secondary to the opportunity to ride rare mileage at a very reasonable fare...


Oh, I know. I enjoyed the trip last year and hope I can make this one two.


----------



## jacorbett70 (Oct 1, 2014)

In 1997 I was on one of the "Shoppers Specials" to Reading that used the High Line. This rumor prompted me to find and post the video I had of my rare mileage trip and the Philly skyline _sans_ Comcast Building.

AM departure


----------



## Barciur (Oct 2, 2014)

afigg said:


> RyanS said:
> 
> 
> > According to George Pitz on Facebook:
> ...


Considering the flash sale ends today and the excursion has not been announced yet, I guess it was a coincidence after all. Or it just didn't work out, but the intent was there.


----------



## Acela150 (Oct 3, 2014)

If this is true.. Imma be hating all who go.. I'm in southern Illinois going through the Modoc program and I'm going to miss it this year..


----------



## PRR 60 (Oct 3, 2014)

I'll probably be proven wrong within hours, but I think that as each day goes by, the probability of a fall excursion becomes less and less. After all, last year's event was announced in late August.

The one thing that raised a red flag with me was using the NS Harrisburg Line both ways. Why would they do that? As a result of Conrail removing all connections between the High Line and Amtrak at Zoo back in the late 1980's (I think), the only way to get a train from 30th Street to CSX/NS heading north is to back out of 30th Street heading south on the NEC for about two miles, then access CSX at PHIL interlocking in Southwest Philadelphia, then take CSX north over the High Line and up the Trenton line to RIVER and the connection to NS. That is a bit of a hassle and involves two host railroads. I could see them do it one way for the rare route and the scenery, but why do it both ways when they could come back from Harrisburg on the Keystone line entirely under Amtrak control with no need to back two miles into 30th Street?

So, now that I've posted this, look for the announcement at any moment.


----------



## AmtrakBlue (Oct 3, 2014)

I'm expecting the annoucement will be when a bunch of AUers will be on trains in areas without cell service and by the time we get cell service, the trains will be sold out. h34r: :help:


----------



## Ryan (Oct 3, 2014)

Probably deliberately, planned out by some manager at 60 Mass Ave that despises AU for being so mean to Amtrak.


----------



## AmtrakBlue (Oct 3, 2014)

RyanS said:


> Probably deliberately, planned out by some manager at 60 Mass Ave that despises AU for being so mean to Amtrak.


But, we have connections!


----------



## Mike77E9 (Oct 3, 2014)

I, unfortunately, am starting to have major doubts about this trip too. I would think this would need to be announced more than a month in advanced


----------



## benjibear (Oct 3, 2014)

Even if it happens, I could see Amtrak losing interest and eventually not run one at all.


----------



## Thirdrail7 (Oct 3, 2014)

These specials are not only contingent on the hosts, it is based upon equipment availability. IF this trip occurs, the equipment will likely come from another special that precedes it(like last year). That plan is being finalized, so now it is a matter of seeing if everyone can get the equipment into position, service it, operate a foliage special and get everything home in time for Thanksgiving.

The towel has yet to be thrown in.

As for using Facebook posts, I would ask that people use discretion when it comes to using names. Not everyone is on Facebook, but it is easy for people to monitor boards like this.


----------



## railserve (Oct 3, 2014)

November 8 & 9, tickets on sale October 9

http://www.amtrak.com/fall-foliage-aboard-the-autumn-express


----------



## Steve4031 (Oct 3, 2014)

Ok. They must love Philadelphia.


----------



## Bob Dylan (Oct 3, 2014)

Bill,your post with reverse physcology worked like a charm!

Book early folks, tickets will go fast!!! ( unlike the train!)


----------



## PRR 60 (Oct 3, 2014)

jimhudson said:


> Bill,your post with reverse physcology worked like a charm!
> 
> Book early folks, tickets will go fast!!! ( unlike the train!)


I knew it would! :lol:


----------



## AmtrakBlue (Oct 3, 2014)

And they go on sale when several AUers will be on the CZ.


----------



## fairviewroad (Oct 3, 2014)

Barciur said:


> I sincerely hope this time it leaves after 9 so that I can get there on my first Keystone from Lancaster!


Looks like you got your wish! This year the departure time is 9:45. a.m.


----------



## Barciur (Oct 3, 2014)

Trying to make sense of this:



> See fall scenery on a rare trip beginning with the Philadelphia Highline above and across the Penn Coach Yards and mainline. Travel along the Schuykill River and through the countryside that only freight trains travel now. You'll pass through the Flat Rock Tunnel, constructed in 1836 - 1840 (one of the oldest in the country) and the Black Rock Tunnel, constructed in 1838, the third oldest tunnel still in use in this country. After a brief stop in Harrisburg, PA, the Autumn Express will take you back to Philadelphia via Hershey and Reading, PA, while travelling through scenic Montgomery, Chester, Berks, Lebanon and Dauphin Counties.


Is it going the same way on return? Trying to make sense of this - the post on Facebook said so and this kinda suggests it, as I traced it through the map but on the other hand the wording seems weird.


----------



## afigg (Oct 3, 2014)

Steve4031 said:


> Ok. They must love Philadelphia.


Amtrak has spare capacity to operate the train from 30th Street and store the equipment in the yards. Another advantage is the extra NEC revenue they will collect from passengers making a day trip from WAS, BAL, NYP to PHL to take the 2014 Autumn Express. Philly provides them a customer base area consisting of the entire southern half of the NEC to draw from for ticket sales along with some traveling from north of NYC and south of DC.

I was wrong about the 3-day discount sale this week for trips between PHL and WAS,BAL,NYP,BOS in early November as related to the AX. OTOH, a skeptic might think that Amtrak had the sale in advance of the AX announcement, so there would be fewer low bucket NEC seats to PHL left when the AX tickets go on sale. They would not be that devious and organized would they? 

At $129 per adult, this is not a low cost excursion trip. They sold out 2 trains last year at $89 a head, so we will see how sales go this year with a $40 increase.


----------



## ronkstevens (Oct 3, 2014)

I thought about this, but I don't know if it is the case: Do they bring some extra equipment east to help with increasing Thanksgiving capacity on the NEC? If so, it makes it easier for Amtrak to have the extra equipment needed to operate the train out of Philly.


----------



## Railroad Bill (Oct 3, 2014)

Sorry, but will miss the trip this year. Have another trip to Philly and Maryland the weekend before and not time to do both. 

Enjoyed last year's trip and sure it will be another successful project for Amtrak. Perhaps they will try it in a different place and closer to Ohio next year  We have great leaves here as well


----------



## AmtrakBlue (Oct 3, 2014)

Another thing about Philly is that 30th Street Station can handle the large passenger load.


----------



## AmtrakBlue (Oct 3, 2014)

The price, in addition to the NER tickets, may be too much for me this year. Especially coming off my trip to the Gathering.


----------



## Amfleeter (Oct 3, 2014)

What kind of equipment does the AE usually use? Most pictures show Amcan Is and Horizons, but I see Amfleet IIs in one or two.

Along with that, do they have food service in the lounges? Not too keen on the boxed lunch, but I don't mind AmCafe burgers.


----------



## benjibear (Oct 3, 2014)

Wow, they increased the price about 45% from last year. They may be too greedy here.

At least they got the timing better from central Pennsylvania.


----------



## CHamilton (Oct 3, 2014)

Last year's boxed lunch actually came in a rather nice insulated bag. I didn't take a picture of the sandwich and associated goodies, but they were definitely better than one normally gets in the Amcafe. I chatted with the Amtrak employee who had arranged the catering, and he said it had come from an upscale provider in DC.





Alas, I will be unable to attend this year. There are just too many other things going on in November. Bill is right: let's hope they do something a little further west next time, so that they can attract a new group of foamers AU loonies rail enthusiasts.


----------



## Barciur (Oct 4, 2014)

Yeah I see that it's 9:45 which is nice as I can get to it, but it's a little costly.. I'll have a long hard think about it, it's very tempting because it's so close to home and that's one of the lines I would just love to go on. But we'll see.


----------



## Acela150 (Oct 4, 2014)

Well I'm missing this one..  It would be a nice ride though.. Considering I know most of the area between the high line and the Phonixville area..


----------



## jis (Oct 4, 2014)

I will most likely be missing this one. Too much else going on in November this year.

Sent from my iPhone using Amtrak Forum


----------



## railiner (Oct 4, 2014)

I hope to be on it...I wonder why they didn't open ticket sales with the announcement? Now I'll have to wait and see if I can make my purchase quick enough when it does open up for sale on the 9th....

From some of the comments though, perhaps they chased away some potential rider's with the steep price increase. It would be ironic, if they had to lower the price later, or even cancel the second train if sales are too low...

I too am confused by that routing description. One thing that would be neat, would be if they could somehow utilize a portion of the old Trenton Cutoff in one direction.....


----------



## FreeskierInVT (Oct 4, 2014)

Definitely gonna try to get on this this year. I agree with most here that the price increase is a bit steep though, especially since many will also be taking a regional to get to PHL.


----------



## railiner (Oct 4, 2014)

Last year, I wanted to get there early, but not Train 67 early  , so after considering different options, like parking on the SEPTA Trenton line and taking it in, I decided to drive to Woodcrest on the PATCO line, and with more options, took it in and walked to 30th street station. It worked very nicely. Thinking I will do it again....


----------



## ronkstevens (Oct 4, 2014)

railiner said:


> Last year, I wanted to get there early, but not Train 67 early  , so after considering different options, like parking on the SEPTA Trenton line and taking it in, I decided to drive to Woodcrest on the PATCO line, and with more options, took it in and walked to 30th street station. It worked very nicely. Thinking I will do it again....


If you wanted to, you would only need to walk to Suburban or whatever they are calling Market East now and take a SEPTA regional rail to 30th street at no charge, since you have an Amtrak ticket


----------



## railiner (Oct 4, 2014)

ronkstevens said:


> railiner said:
> 
> 
> > Last year, I wanted to get there early, but not Train 67 early  , so after considering different options, like parking on the SEPTA Trenton line and taking it in, I decided to drive to Woodcrest on the PATCO line, and with more options, took it in and walked to 30th street station. It worked very nicely. Thinking I will do it again....
> ...


That would be my rainy day option....after the long drive down from Queens, and ride on PATCO, and before the all-day excursion, I would welcome the brisk walk from the end of the PATCO line over to 30th Street....


----------



## mignyc (Oct 5, 2014)

That's not the same route as last year, correct?


----------



## AmtrakBlue (Oct 5, 2014)

mignyc said:


> That's not the same route as last year, correct?


 Correct


----------



## Acela150 (Oct 6, 2014)

And of course GenePoon just reported over on TO that the train would run down the port road again and back on the ex-Reading. I don't think his version is correct though..


----------



## jis (Oct 6, 2014)

It does make more sense though, for reasons explained earlier by PRR60.


----------



## Acela150 (Oct 6, 2014)

I can agree with you Jishnu. But I think no matter what getting back to PHL off the HIGH LINE will be tricky.. The only foreseeable route off is at I think PHIL interlocking.. If not PHIL then ARSENAL. But I think that a more detailed routing will come out and about soon.


----------



## Barciur (Oct 6, 2014)

It would be nice before Thursday when we have to purchase the tickets!


----------



## Mike77E9 (Oct 7, 2014)

And suddenly the link: http://www.amtrak.com/fall-foliage-aboard-the-autumn-express isn't working anymore. Hopefully it's just a glitch and not a sign of something derailing...


----------



## railserve (Oct 7, 2014)

New link: http://www.amtrak.com/fall-foliage-aboard-the-autumn-express-train


----------



## Barciur (Oct 7, 2014)

Ok, this makes it very clear that it's a roundtrip on the same line.


----------



## Devil's Advocate (Oct 7, 2014)

Can someone clarify what "high line" means in railroad lingo?


----------



## afigg (Oct 7, 2014)

Got an email from Amtrak this afternoon announcing the "Autumn Express is back by popular demand" with a link to the website page. So they are giving people enough of a heads-up so they can book the train at 10 AM ET on Thursday. However, I think the $129 price is going to cool demand over last year, so we'll see if it sells out on Thursday or not.


----------



## Barciur (Oct 7, 2014)

Devil's Advocate, this is the high line: http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Harrisburg_Subdivision


----------



## JoeRids (Oct 7, 2014)

afigg said:


> Got an email from Amtrak this afternoon announcing the "Autumn Express is back by popular demand" with a link to the website page. So they are giving people enough of a heads-up so they can book the train at 10 AM ET on Thursday. However, I think the $129 price is going to cool demand over last year, so we'll see if it sells out on Thursday or not.


Afigg,

Did the email actually say the booking would begin at 10AM? The link just states October 9, which theoretically means you could book at 12:00 AM eastern time. I was planning on staying up and booking at midnight, but I won't bother if your info is correct.


----------



## JoeRids (Oct 7, 2014)

Sorry, I read too fast, I see it now. Remember when your teacher told you to read ALL the directions before proceeding?


----------



## Orie (Oct 7, 2014)

Heres a link that works. The google result is still the old page that doesn't work. http://www.amtrak.com/fall-foliage-aboard-the-autumn-express-train

I cant wait  $129 is a lot but I don't have much going on in November


----------



## PRR 60 (Oct 7, 2014)

Devil's Advocate said:


> Can someone clarify what "high line" means in railroad lingo?


The "High Line" is a elevated railroad viaduct that runs north-south just west of 30th Street Station. It extends for about three miles from ZOO interlocking on the north end (where the Amtrak lines to New York, Harrisburg and Washington converge) to Arsenal interlocking on the south end (just south of the University of Pennsylvania). It was originally constructed by the Pennsylvania Railroad as a bypass to permit freight trains to avoid passenger congestion in the 30th Street area. It is now owned by CSX.


----------



## jis (Oct 7, 2014)

Does the High Line actually have any connection any more at Arsenal? I thought the only connection now is at Phil. But I could be wrong. I am somehow under the impression that Arsenal is now restricted to the University City line alone, and it has no footprint on the NEC. But again I may be remembering wrongly. That part is not my area of primary expertise at all,I might add.

And yes, all connection between the High Line and anything else has been removed at the Zoo end AFAICT.


----------



## PRR 60 (Oct 7, 2014)

You're right. CSX has no connections at Zoo. There is still a CSX interlocking at Arsenal, but with Conrail, not Amtrak. The first Amtrak connection is PHIL.

Sent from my iPhone using Amtrak Forum


----------



## acelafan (Oct 9, 2014)

Wow, as noted in another discussion the Saturday trip is already sold out.


----------



## Barciur (Oct 9, 2014)

Well, I just got home from work, had no way to get on the computer before, so I guess I'm not going.


----------



## FreeskierInVT (Oct 9, 2014)

Sunday's trip is now sold out as well.

Barciur- check both dates frequently since someone may cancel.


----------



## City of Miami (Oct 9, 2014)

Wow! Management clearly made the correct decision in raising the price almost 50%. The decision to run the excursion and raise the prices are definitely more like 'running a business.' There are quite a few encouraging moves lately, e.g., putting the second sleeper on the Cardinal as long as possible and almost doubling sleeper revenue.


----------



## Ryan (Oct 9, 2014)

So much for "too expensive".

I guess I'll be relegated to the chase for this one.


----------



## Bob Dylan (Oct 9, 2014)

RyanS said:


> So much for "too expensive".
> 
> I guess I'll be relegated to the chase for this one.


Open up your wallet Ryan and spend some of those Big Bucks you rake in as a " Belt Way Bandit!". LOL


----------



## afigg (Oct 9, 2014)

Yep, the answer is that $129 per adult is not too expensive for the market for a once a year special fall excursion train. Be curious how many seats they sold for each train. As for those who missed buying a ticket, there is the possibility that Amtrak might add additional coach cars now that they have confirmed demand at the higher price.

So if they can sell out in hours an Autumn Express at $129 a head, what is the price going to be next year? $149? Could keep jacking the price up each year until they determine what the market will bear.


----------



## Bob Dylan (Oct 9, 2014)

The answer is Yes and they will!!

Imagine what they could have charged for "Premium" Seats if Ocean View was in the consist!!

"Build it and they will come!"


----------



## Orie (Oct 9, 2014)

afigg said:


> Yep, the answer is that $129 per adult is not too expensive for the market for a once a year special fall excursion train. Be curious how many seats they sold for each train. As for those who missed buying a ticket, there is the possibility that Amtrak might add additional coach cars now that they have confirmed demand at the higher price.
> 
> So if they can sell out in hours an Autumn Express at $129 a head, what is the price going to be next year? $149? Could keep jacking the price up each year until they determine what the market will bear.


Not just an Autumn Express, two different trains that were sold out within 2.5 hours! The Saturday one sold out only after 25 minutes! Although I will say I have seen spots open up and then get taken, so if you still want to go, keep checking regularly.


----------



## railiner (Oct 9, 2014)

That's what happened to me....I could not get to my smartphone until about 10;15. Then when I asked for the trip, it showed "one seat left". I tried to 'add it to my cart', but I got some kind of error message. I have never booked anything on my phone before, so I was not familiar with the process. I called 'Julie' for assistance, and she said: "Sorry, Saturday's train is sold out...would you like to go Sunday?

'I said yes, I was disappointed to miss out on Saturday so soon, but would rather go Sunday, then not at all. So she booked me, and told me I had until the 16th of October to pay for it. She said I could keep trying and see if there were any cancellation's for Saturday's trip, and then change it, before paying.

She said she would try it for me one more time, and lo and behold....a seat just became available, which she snagged for me. I then immediately gave her my credit card payment.

I wonder if the seat I had tried to book on my phone became available after I gave up trying......if so, what luck!

So.....since many have not made payment yet....those of you wanting to go keep on trying. As the NY lottery ads say...Hey, you never know........


----------



## railiner (Oct 9, 2014)

afigg said:


> Yep, the answer is that $129 per adult is not too expensive for the market for a once a year special fall excursion train. Be curious how many seats they sold for each train. As for those who missed buying a ticket, there is the possibility that Amtrak might add additional coach cars now that they have confirmed demand at the higher price.
> 
> So if they can sell out in hours an Autumn Express at $129 a head, what is the price going to be next year? $149? Could keep jacking the price up each year until they determine what the market will bear.


If they raise it next year by the same percentage as they did this year, it will cost $187 next year.... Wonder how long it will take to sell out? This year's sold out much faster than last year's, but perhaps it was because more people were aware of it....


----------



## neroden (Oct 10, 2014)

I was (ahem) riding Amtrak with no access to a computer when sales opened, so I guess I won't be going either.


----------



## AmtrakBlue (Oct 10, 2014)

I think they planned it for when AUers were on trains on the way to the gathering to give mere mortals an opportunity to ride it. :giggle:


----------



## bobg529 (Oct 11, 2014)

I'm kind of a newbie here, but I was happy to snag a ticket on this. I have to work till 1 on the 8th, then I'm catching the Northeast Regional out of NYP. I have a hotel booked for that night (Geno's for dinner!), then the Express on the 9th. I guess I'll be home by about midnight. I think I'm getting hooked on the train travel. I was on the CZ and the CL back in September, a total of 16 hours late between the the two of them, but I really enjoyed the whole experience! I have a question though for any of you experts. On a trip like this, once you get your seat, do you lose it if you move around the train? It's different on the long distance trips, especially if you have a roomette, and you can wander all over. And taking the Regional or Acela is not an issue. But on an excursion like this, which I have never taken, if I get up to use the john for example and I have a window seat, will I lose it by the time I get back? Sorry if the question seems silly, but like I said I'm a newbie.


----------



## Acela150 (Oct 11, 2014)

Nothing to worry about.

Pat's is better. But a real Philadelphian, like this guy knows that Pat's and Geno's are actually terrible Cheesesteaks. A good Cheesesteak in Philly is Jim's on South Street and Tony Luke's on Oregon Ave.

Sent from my iPhone using Amtrak Forum


----------



## railiner (Oct 11, 2014)

bobg529 said:


> I'm kind of a newbie here, but I was happy to snag a ticket on this. I have to work till 1 on the 8th, then I'm catching the Northeast Regional out of NYP. I have a hotel booked for that night (Geno's for dinner!), then the Express on the 9th. I guess I'll be home by about midnight. I think I'm getting hooked on the train travel. I was on the CZ and the CL back in September, a total of 16 hours late between the the two of them, but I really enjoyed the whole experience! I have a question though for any of you experts. On a trip like this, once you get your seat, do you lose it if you move around the train? It's different on the long distance trips, especially if you have a roomette, and you can wander all over. And taking the Regional or Acela is not an issue. But on an excursion like this, which I have never taken, if I get up to use the john for example and I have a window seat, will I lose it by the time I get back? Sorry if the question seems silly, but like I said I'm a newbie.


Welcome to AU!

The Excursion train is more like a tour than a scheduled train, as there are no intermediate station stops.....so once you claim a seat, it is 'yours' for the entire trip. If you go to the restroom, or the cafe car, just leave a jacket or sweater, or something in your seat. Or you can simply mention to your seatmate that you'll be back soon....


----------



## bobg529 (Oct 11, 2014)

Acela150 said:


> Nothing to worry about.
> 
> Pat's is better. But a real Philadelphian, like this guy knows that Pat's and Geno's are actually terrible Cheesesteaks. A good Cheesesteak in Philly is Jim's on South Street and Tony Luke's on Oregon Ave.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Amtrak Forum





railiner said:


> bobg529 said:
> 
> 
> > I'm kind of a newbie here, but I was happy to snag a ticket on this. I have to work till 1 on the 8th, then I'm catching the Northeast Regional out of NYP. I have a hotel booked for that night (Geno's for dinner!), then the Express on the 9th. I guess I'll be home by about midnight. I think I'm getting hooked on the train travel. I was on the CZ and the CL back in September, a total of 16 hours late between the the two of them, but I really enjoyed the whole experience! I have a question though for any of you experts. On a trip like this, once you get your seat, do you lose it if you move around the train? It's different on the long distance trips, especially if you have a roomette, and you can wander all over. And taking the Regional or Acela is not an issue. But on an excursion like this, which I have never taken, if I get up to use the john for example and I have a window seat, will I lose it by the time I get back? Sorry if the question seems silly, but like I said I'm a newbie.
> ...


Thanks to both of you for your expertise on seat protocol and cheesesteak!


----------



## amamba (Oct 11, 2014)

Acela150 said:


> Nothing to worry about.
> 
> Pat's is better. But a real Philadelphian, like this guy knows that Pat's and Geno's are actually terrible Cheesesteaks. A good Cheesesteak in Philly is Jim's on South Street and Tony Luke's on Oregon Ave.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Amtrak Forum


My favorite is Tony Luke's. I would rather eat Pats than Jims or Genos.


----------



## railiner (Oct 11, 2014)

Speaking of the seating on the excursion....last year I went straight to the head car when boarding, and discovered after the trip that most of the AUer's were back several cars...so I missed the opportunity to meet some of you folks....

Any plans to meet on board this year's train? Somewhere in the station beforehand?

Last year after driving down, and taking the PATCO from the Woodcrest Station, I walked over to 30th Street and just grabbed a coffee and roll in the station before joining the 'queue'.......


----------



## Acela150 (Oct 11, 2014)

amamba said:


> Acela150 said:
> 
> 
> > Nothing to worry about.
> ...


Tony Luke's is one of the best.. If not the best. Pat's and Geno's are nothing but a media sensation.. Jim's has good steaks. Almost everyone in Philly agrees that Pat's and Geno's are a joke of a cheesesteak.


----------



## bobg529 (Oct 12, 2014)

railiner said:


> Speaking of the seating on the excursion....last year I went straight to the head car when boarding, and discovered after the trip that most of the AUer's were back several cars...so I missed the opportunity to meet some of you folks....
> 
> Any plans to meet on board this year's train? Somewhere in the station beforehand?
> 
> Last year after driving down, and taking the PATCO from the Woodcrest Station, I walked over to 30th Street and just grabbed a coffee and roll in the station before joining the 'queue'.......


Sure, I'm game if anybody else is. We could have a kind of meet and greet over coffee or whatever. Sounds like fun! I'm taking the train on Sunday. We need to figure out who's going when...


----------



## PRR 60 (Oct 12, 2014)

If you want access to a really good Philly cheesesteak with easy accessibility to and from 30th Street, Campo's at 2nd and Market is a great choice. It is just a little corner store deli, but is considered to have among the better cheesesteaks in the city. It was chosen as a cheesesteak vendor at Citizens Bank Park.

Campo's is right at a subway station, which is an advantage for those without a car. From 30th Street take the SEPTA Market-Frankford line east from 30th Street to 2nd Street.


----------



## railiner (Oct 12, 2014)

bobg529 said:


> railiner said:
> 
> 
> > Speaking of the seating on the excursion....last year I went straight to the head car when boarding, and discovered after the trip that most of the AUer's were back several cars...so I missed the opportunity to meet some of you folks....
> ...


I'm going Saturday....

By the way, I like your signature...."getting there is half the fun".....I agree, and add...."coming back is the other half"....


----------



## Mike77E9 (Nov 4, 2014)

*FYI...*

Amtrak has bumped the return time for the trip on the 8th from 6pm to 7pm. No other explanation given so far. I kinda wished they were able to do this trip before DST ended, but hey, beggers can't be choosers.


----------



## Mark Starner (Nov 4, 2014)

wow -- really? I got the new tickets and wondered what had changed. I didn't notice the 7PM change.

Hmmm... Keystone 669 bound for Lancaster leaves at 6:55 -- I guess they will honor those tickets for the last train of the night at 9:45pm.

I don't expect they would hold Keystone 669 if the AXP is coming in around that time would they? So could be a long wait in 30th that night if the 7PM revised time is accurate.

I expect there are lots of people booked on 669 at 6:55pm that evening!

I just hope the morning train (660) isn't late. We took 660 the other weekend and it didn't get into PHL until 9:35 (30 mins late) -- would be an expensive delay for me (4 tix on AXP).


----------



## Barciur (Nov 4, 2014)

> Hmmm... Keystone 669 bound for Lancaster leaves at 6:55 -- I guess they will honor those tickets for the last train of the night at 9:45pm.


Yes - Keystones are unreserved all year EXCEPT for Thanksgiving period, which means that you can use your ticket within one year of the posted travel date on any train. The only other catch is the off-peak and on-peak thing. Off-peak tickets will not be valid on Fridays and Sunday on departures between 9am and 6:59pm as well as some other dates when the holiday is on Monday etc.


----------



## ronkstevens (Nov 4, 2014)

Good thing I waited to buy my return ticket. But I guess this means I'll be stuck taking the SEPTA Paoli/Thorndale line home


----------



## Orie (Nov 4, 2014)

Do you think the Autumn Excursion has padding built in? I'm currently scheduled to head back to NYP on a train departing Philly at 7:10. Wondering if I should change to the 8:20 NER.


----------



## MikefromCrete (Nov 4, 2014)

Orie said:


> Do you think the Autumn Excursion has padding built in? I'm currently scheduled to head back to NYP on a train departing Philly at 7:10. Wondering if I should change to the 8:20 NER.


Excursion trains are notorious for not sticking to a schedule. Book the later train.


----------



## Orie (Nov 4, 2014)

MikefromCrete said:


> Orie said:
> 
> 
> > Do you think the Autumn Excursion has padding built in? I'm currently scheduled to head back to NYP on a train departing Philly at 7:10. Wondering if I should change to the 8:20 NER.
> ...


Alright, thanks Mike!


----------



## railiner (Nov 4, 2014)

Orie said:


> MikefromCrete said:
> 
> 
> > Orie said:
> ...


Even that sounds like a tight connex...I would play it safe, and book an even later return if available....unless Amtrak would allow you to change it if you "misconnect" on the return.....


----------



## NS (Nov 5, 2014)

Last year's excursion arrived back 30 minutes EARLY.


----------



## starneml (Nov 5, 2014)

I read that Reading Historical Society reserved two cars (I assume they added two cars to the consist) that are being picked up and dropped off at the Franklin St Station in Reading. Perhaps the stop/load and stop/unload of those passengers is accounting for the extra hour in the excursion time?

Is it just the Saturday train that had its time changed? or Both Saturday and Sunday?

I haven't heard what day the Reading Historical Society is going.


----------



## bobg529 (Nov 5, 2014)

I'm booked on the Sunday train and my return time was changed as well. I'm supposed to come home on the 8:15 NER to NYC


----------



## starneml (Nov 6, 2014)

Just got an email from Amtrak saying that NS informed them that due to the conditions on the railroad, the trip will take longer than expected, and that's why they changed the return time to 7PM.

Hope they add more cars to the Keystone 671 at 9:45, and don't wonder why they are missing lots of passengers on the Keystone 669 at 6:55


----------



## ronkstevens (Nov 6, 2014)

You might luck out for 669. Would there really be an extra hour of traffic on the line? I would guess that Amtrak probably doesn't want a late arrival, so when they were informed about a delay they possibly said "Just push it up an hour to be safe".

Now if it is close, it would be nice if they bring the special on the same platform that 669 would be sitting at already, so you don't have to go upstairs, but I doubt that would happen.


----------



## starneml (Nov 6, 2014)

Yea, I am hoping its a non issue, but want to be prepared in case its not (like bringing something to read!)

Thanks


----------



## Acela150 (Nov 6, 2014)

ronkstevens said:


> You might luck out for 669. Would there really be an extra hour of traffic on the line? I would guess that Amtrak probably doesn't want a late arrival, so when they were informed about a delay they possibly said "Just push it up an hour to be safe".
> 
> Now if it is close, it would be nice if they bring the special on the same platform that 669 would be sitting at already, so you don't have to go upstairs, but I doubt that would happen.


Certain parts of the Harrisburg line can be busy.


----------



## Oreius (Nov 6, 2014)

The portion of the Harrisburg Line is busiest between Paoli and Philly, from what I've noticed. Not sure how many SEPTA trains will be on the line at the time the #669 is.


----------



## ronkstevens (Nov 6, 2014)

SEPTA has one train an hour at that time on the Thorndale/Malvern/Paoli line. I think what Acela150 was referring to was the business of the Freight Harrisburg line that the Autumn Express will be traveling on.


----------



## Oreius (Nov 6, 2014)

I live in Lebanon (which is on the NS Harrisburg Line) and I can tell you it is a busy line with over 50 trains on average a day.


----------



## Acela150 (Nov 6, 2014)

Oreius said:


> The portion of the Harrisburg Line is busiest between Paoli and Philly, from what I've noticed. Not sure how many SEPTA trains will be on the line at the time the #669 is.


I meant to say the NS Harrisburg Line.. When referring to the Amtrak Harrisburg Line, I call it the "Main Line".



ronkstevens said:


> SEPTA has one train an hour at that time on the Thorndale/Malvern/Paoli line. I think what Acela150 was referring to was the business of the Freight Harrisburg line that the Autumn Express will be traveling on.


That's correct. The NS Harrisburg Line is what I was referring to.


----------



## NS (Nov 7, 2014)

Does anyone know what the train consist will be this weekend?


----------



## Acela150 (Nov 7, 2014)

It's a well kept secret this time.


----------



## Disgusted in DC (Nov 7, 2014)

I had to make a last-minute cancellation. Maybe a seat will appear soon.


----------



## railiner (Nov 7, 2014)

Acela150 said:


> It's a well kept secret this time.


Must be pretty much the same as last year, you would think.....don't think they will have anything 'exotic', but it would be nice, I suppose....


----------



## railiner (Nov 7, 2014)

The excursion hasn't even run yet, but I am already speculating on what route they might surprise us with for next year?


----------



## Orie (Nov 7, 2014)

Disgusted in DC said:


> I had to make a last-minute cancellation. Maybe a seat will appear soon.


There are large groups of tickets that appear at a time. A lot appeared a few days ago (I bought one for my friend), and a few weeks before that there were another large group. Both times after being sold out. And no "4 tickets left at this price" message, so it wasn't just a single cancellation. I'm thinking that they are simply adding cars on to the consist a few days after they sell out. To a reasonable limit of course.


----------



## FreeskierInVT (Nov 7, 2014)

Right now there's at least 8 tickets available for Saturday's trip


----------



## Ryan (Nov 7, 2014)

42 and 156 on the point - gonna look good!


----------



## rht (Nov 7, 2014)

NS said:


> Does anyone know what the train consist will be this weekend?


In addition to coaches there is at least one cafe car according to Amtrak. No dining cars.


----------



## ronkstevens (Nov 7, 2014)

railiner said:


> Acela150 said:
> 
> 
> > It's a well kept secret this time.
> ...


Superliners?


----------



## FreeskierInVT (Nov 7, 2014)

Unfortunately I had to cancel last minute, had a commitment pop up tomorrow that I can't miss. I'm bummed but hopefully I can make it next year!


----------



## NS (Nov 8, 2014)

2 locomotives, 13 Amfleet I coaches, 2 Amfleet 1 cafes, 1 Metroliner conference car.


----------



## railiner (Nov 8, 2014)

And 869 rider's...


----------



## Oreius (Nov 8, 2014)

The Autumn Express just passed thru Lebanon at around 3:30.. Very cool!!!


----------



## railiner (Nov 9, 2014)

It was another great trip. Sorry once again, I did not get a chance to meet anyone from this board, although I possibly did, unknowingly. I rode once again in the front car, and did speak to some very knowledgeable fellow passenger's.

Our only disappointment was not getting to ride the Reading belt line on the return trip, due to heavy freight train volume. So the return was a duplicate of going, although the last lap up on the High Line in the dark, with a spectacular nighttime view of the lights of Philly, was a very nice contrast to the daylight view on the outbound trip.

The train was very nice. I got a chance to check out the 9800 'Conference Car' on the rear. The souvenir lunch bag was a bit different than last year's, although I thought the food was better last year. Other's thought the opposite. They did sell nice souvenir pins for $5. They also sold last year's for $3. And then they went around and distributed free toy train whistle's to all that wanted one. The PA worked better than last year, but not perfect. Some cars were barely audible, other's blasted. Must be tough to connect them in a sixteen car train.

And now it's time to fill out the online survey....


----------



## acelafan (Nov 9, 2014)

I thought yesterday's trip was also very well done. Except for the less-than-ideal Amfleet windows the consist seemed better than last year. All volunteers were very friendly and I enjoyed the lunch. The souvenir bag is definitely better than last year.

I would love it if Amtrak could do a spring excursion. Maybe something from DC, like a loop around northern Virginia. Lots of places to explore but understand it takes a lot of effort to coordinate and persuade the host RRs into letting these excursions run.

Summary: Worth the $129 ticket for sure!


----------



## railiner (Nov 9, 2014)

I agree....well worth the fare for nine hours of entertainment!

We were well covered both on and off the train....found a couple of video's on youtube...probably will be lots more to come...


----------



## acelafan (Nov 9, 2014)

Thanks, and I especially like this picture from rrpics.net

http://www.railpictures.net/viewphoto.php?id=505601&nseq=3


----------



## R30A (Nov 9, 2014)

From the survey: Possible future trips Amtrak is asking about interest in:
*Wine and Cheese train* with a 1 day special train itinerary traveling between Philadelphia and Lynchburg, VA that includes a 3 hour optional wine tasting / cheese sampling event on board the train. Wine and cheese connoisseurs would guide you through a sampling of regional wines and cheeses. Return trip would travel back from Lynchburg, VA to Philadelphia.

*Vermont Ski Train* with a 3 day special train itinerary on President’s Day weekend (February) departing from Philadelphia on Saturday morning with travel up through New York City, New Haven, CT, and Vermont for a Saturday evening arrival in Waterbury, VT and complimentary shuttle service to ski resort hotels in the Stowe, VT. Optional hotel accommodations for Saturday and Sunday evening, as well as lift tickets for all day skiing on Sunday, could be purchased through Amtrak Vacations. Train would depart from Waterbury early Monday morning for arrival in Philadelphia on Monday evening.
*Special Autumn Express train via Port Road Branch* on an October or November weekend featuring a circuitous 8 hour trip departing from Philadelphia with travel along the Northeast Corridor as well as mileage through the countryside on freight only track. Includes travel through the Port Road Branch, Enola Yard, the Shocks Mill and Rockville bridges to a brief stop in Harrisburg, PA. The trip concludes with travel back to Philadelphia through the Columbia Secondary and scenic Lancaster County. Route guide, boxed lunch, and Autumn Express tote back are included with the price of the ticket. This is a replication of the 2013 Autumn Express itinerary.
*Special Autumn Express train via Flat Rock/Black Rock tunnels* on an October or November weekend featuring a circuitous 8 hour trip departing from Philadelphia with travel along the Northeast Corridor as well as rare mileage through the countryside on freight only track. Includes travel through the Flat Rock Tunnel and the Black Rock Tunnel, with a brief stop in Harrisburg, PA. The trip concludes with travel back to Philadelphia via Hershey and Reading, PA. Route guide, boxed lunch, and Autumn Express tote back are included with the price of the ticket. This is a replication of the 2014 Autumn Express itinerary.
*Holiday Santa Train* with a 3 day special train itinerary departing in mid-December from Philadelphia to New York City on Friday morning. Trip would include a special train car reserved for families that includes a visit from Santa Claus and his elves to meet and greet children while they travel, and to provide free hot chocolate beverages and candy canes to children under 18 years of age. Optional hotel accommodations and Saturday tickets to a Broadway show or the Radio City Hall Christmas Spectacular show could be purchased through Amtrak Vacations. Return trip would occur on Sunday from New York to Philadelphia along the Northeast Corridor.


----------



## FreeskierInVT (Nov 9, 2014)

I like the sound of the Vermont Ski Train!! Though if it's just going to Stowe, that's a bit of a bummer since there's so much more to VT than Stowe.


----------



## JoeRids (Nov 10, 2014)

I thought it was a great trip. However, it seems the specter of rude Amtrak employees knows no bounds. Observe a transaction between myself and the forward cafe car attendant. Keep in mind, any time I have gotten a soda from an Amtrak cafe it has ALWAYS included a cup and ice.

Me: One can of Pepsi, please.

Attendant: (puts Pepsi in front of me and takes my money. I put a quarter tip on the ubiquitous tray that is always on the counter. I am not offered a thank you.)

Me: Can I have a cup with that?

Attendant: (takes out a plastic cup)

Me: Can I have ice as well?

Attendant: "You did say just a cup, right?"

Good grief! Sorry my ordering skills didn't exactly correspond with her wishes. Is she here to serve us or is it the other way around?


----------



## andersone (Nov 10, 2014)

Monty Python would be proud

this isn't an argument, it's contradiction

yes, arguments are down the hall


----------



## Acela150 (Nov 10, 2014)

JoeRids said:


> I thought it was a great trip. However, it seems the specter of rude Amtrak employees knows no bounds. Observe a transaction between myself and the forward cafe car attendant. Keep in mind, any time I have gotten a soda from an Amtrak cafe it has ALWAYS included a cup and ice.
> 
> Me: One can of Pepsi, please.
> 
> ...


I'm always given ice. If I don't want ice and a cup I ask for no cup and ice. I would make sure that is documented when you fill out the survey.


----------

